# ReefOctopus 250-INT w/DC5500



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

More skimmer pron&#8230;LOL!

ReefOctopus 250-INT w/DC5500 NW on 400gal reef revamp.

The box&#8230;pretty standard. Basic packaging with company logo.









Hmmm&#8230;crumbly styro packing, thin paper stock and faded print for instructions.









Styro crumbles is like nails on a chalkboard for me but this is what we're waiting for









All put together









5lb NLS bucket for size reference.









Crap&#8230;thought I took pics of the DC pump&#8230;oh well.

I went back a week later and ½ the cup was full. I forgot pics again. Cleaned and hooked up drain line. This is 5mins after.









10mins later









So far I like the skimmer w/DC NW pump. The body doesn't feel as solid as ATBs, BKs, Vertex Alphas and Vertex Omegas. Bubble density, water through put (skimmer exit) is definitely comparable to Askoll NW pumps. Just need to bring an air meter next time I go.

Compared the the SRO 5000w/BB5000 NW pump, the DC NW pump seems to be more balanced with the bubble stability as it rises. Just need to find a water flow meter to put on the NW pump intake as there is definitely more water going through the SRO 5000 just by feel and visual observation. I'm curious of the air to water numbers.

I'll update as time goes on.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Kool Wilson, havent sold one of these yet, im surprised how fast its skimming,


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Kool Wilson, havent sold one of these yet, im surprised how fast its skimming,


Not better than Super Reef 

Thanks Wilson for review. Regards

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

